# Jamis Buck's NPC Generator: Resurrection



## andargor (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi,

I'm in the process of converting Jamis Buck's NPC generator to 3.5.

I've sent a message to Jamis to ask him if he minds, and if he doesn't, I'll make it freely available (with the same name and credits of course).

The only change I will make is restrict it to SRD material, and no additional functional changes for now (like PrCs). I may expand on it later, RL permitting.

Any interest out there for it?

Andargor


----------



## tburdett (Nov 26, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Leopold (Nov 26, 2003)

yesx1000!!


----------



## Ranes (Nov 26, 2003)

Yes and good luck and thank you.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 26, 2003)

'Tis a splendid idea.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 26, 2003)

Oh yes!

The Auld Grump


----------



## annadobritt (Nov 26, 2003)

*Does a happy dance around the computer room!*

Hooray!!  That is something definitely needed!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Nov 26, 2003)

Whoohoo!


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 27, 2003)

Absolutely


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Absolutely!


----------



## Mystery Man (Nov 27, 2003)

Gee let me think...........................Shyeah!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 27, 2003)

That would be great!  It would be good to know that Jamis is even still out there, since he fell off the face of the earth.  Well, actually he had a baby, but same difference.    Tell him to come visit!


----------



## Trainz (Nov 29, 2003)

Oh I do I dooo !

Please ! PLEASE !


----------



## andargor (Nov 30, 2003)

Tadaaa!

I got the first alpha out, the link is in my sig.

Jamis hasn't answered  If he ever does, and he objects, I'll pull it. But until then, enjoy!

EDIT: Jamis has answered just as I was posting, heh. He says he has no problem with the conversion. 

Oh, and PCGen export works with 5.5.1 . I hope to do XML export for the interoperability project so that they may be imported into other tools. And specialist wizards are in! 

Small samples below. 

Andargor


Miranda, female human Ftr19:  CR 19; Size M (5 ft., 9 in. tall); HD 19d10+19; hp 126; Init +4 (+4 Improved Initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 10; Attack +24/+19/+14/+9 melee, or +19/+14/+9/+4 ranged; SV Fort +12, Ref +6, Will +7; AL CG; Str 20, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 8, Cha 14.

Languages Spoken:  Common.

Skills and feats:  Balance +5, Disguise +8, Handle Animal +11, Hide +0, Jump +13, Listen +1, Move Silently +0, Ride +21, Sense Motive +1, Spot +1, Swim +17; Alertness, Blind-Fight, Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (urgosh, dwarven), Great Cleave, Greater Weapon Focus (longbow), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Initiative, Improved Unarmed Strike, Iron Will, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Quick Draw, Weapon Focus (longbow), Weapon Focus (greataxe).

Possessions:  170,000 gp  in gear.

-------

Anaquinia, female elf Rgr17:  CR 17; Size M (5 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 17d8-34; hp 44; Init +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 13 (+3 Dex); Attack +20/+15/+10/+5 melee, or +20/+15/+10/+5 ranged; SV Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +6; AL CE; Str 16, Dex 17, Con 7, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 9.

Languages Spoken:  Common, Elven.

Skills and feats:  Craft (Bowmaking) +7, Craft (Sculpting) +9, Craft (Weaponsmithing) +17, Heal +21, Hide +3, Knowledge (Geography) +16, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Profession (Hunter) +10, Search +1, Spot +3, Swim +21; Diligent, Endurance, [Evasion], [Greater Two Weapon Fighting], Improved Initiative, [Improved Two Weapon Fighting], Power Attack, Run, [Track], [Two Weapon Fighting], Weapon Focus (longsword).

Possessions:  100,000 gp  in gear.

Ranger Spells Per Day:  3/2/2.

-------

Osborn, male halfling Sor19:  CR 19; Size S (3 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 19d4+19; hp 63; Init +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Spd 20 ft.; AC 13 (+2 Dex, +1 Size); Attack +9/+4 melee, or +12/+7 ranged; SV Fort +8, Ref +11, Will +10; AL LG; Str 9, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 19, Wis 6, Cha 18.

Languages Spoken:  Common, Dwarven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling, Orc.

Skills and feats:  Appraise +9.5, Bluff +26, Climb +1, Concentration +22, Hide +6, Jump +1, Knowledge (Arcana) +25, Knowledge (History) +12.5, Knowledge (Religion) +10.5, Listen +0, Move Silently +4, Perform (Act) +10, Perform (Wind Instruments) +5.5, Ride +7, Spellcraft +26, Spot -2; Combat Casting, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Rod, Forge Ring, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Run.

Possessions:  170,000 gp  in gear.

Sorcerer Spells Known (6/7/7/7/7/6/6/6/6):  0th -- Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Light, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic.  1st -- Feather Fall, Grease, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Summon Monster I.  2nd -- Command Undead, Continual Flame, Eagle's Splendor, Hypnotic Pattern, Summon Swarm.  3rd -- Blink, Deep Slumber, Keen Edge, Sepia Snake Sigil.  4th -- Hallucinatory Terrain, Illusory Wall, Locate Creature, Solid Fog.  5th -- Feeblemind, Hold Monster, Telepathic Bond, Teleport.  6th -- Chain Lightning, Shadow Walk, Transformation.  7th -- Limited Wish, Mage's Sword, Statue.  8th -- Incendiary Cloud, Mind Blank, Temporal Stasis. 

----

Xanathe, female elf Necromancer15:  CR 15; Size M (4 ft., 10 in. tall); HD 15d4+30; hp 63; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 11 (+1 Dex); Attack +6/+1 melee, or +8/+3 ranged; SV Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +10; AL CN; Str 8, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 9.

Languages Spoken:  Common, Elven, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan.

Skills and feats:  Craft (Painting) +16, Craft (Stonemasonry) +12, Hide +1, Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) +23, Knowledge (History) +23, Knowledge (Local) +22, Knowledge (Nature) +23, Knowledge (The Planes) +23, Listen +3, Move Silently +1, Search +7, Spot +3; Brew Potion, Craft Wand, Enlarge Spell, Eschew Materials, Forge Ring, Heighten Spell, [Scribe Scroll], Silent Spell, Simple Weapon Proficiency (morningstar), Spell Penetration.

Possessions:  59,000 gp  in gear.

Prohibited Schools:  Illusion, Transmutation.

Wizard Spells Known (4/6+1/5+1/5+1/5+1/5+1/3+1/2+1/1+1):  0th -- Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance, Touch of Fatigue.  1st -- Alarm, Burning Hands, Cause Fear, Charm Person, Chill Touch, Comprehend Languages, Grease, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Chaos, Protection from Law, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield, Sleep.  2nd -- Command Undead, False Life, Ghoul Touch, Obscure Object, Resist Energy, Scare.  3rd -- Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Heroism, Magic Circle against Law, Ray of Exhaustion, Sleet Storm, Suggestion, Summon Monster III, Vampiric Touch.  4th -- Animate Dead, Bestow Curse, Charm Monster, Enervation, Fear.  5th -- Break Enchantment, Cloudkill, Magic Jar, Teleport, Waves of Fatigue.  6th -- Circle of Death, Eyebite, Greater Heroism, Guards and Wards, Mass Suggestion, Summon Monster VI, Symbol of Persuasion, Undeath to Death.  7th -- Delayed Blast Fireball, Finger of Death, Teleport Object, Waves of Exhaustion.  8th -- Create Greater Undead, Horrid Wilting, Trap the Soul.


----------



## shilsen (Nov 30, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 30, 2003)

Woo! That's great!


----------



## annadobritt (Nov 30, 2003)

Most excellent news!!  Now I don't have to worry about losing my dice to the cats when I go to create quick npcs!!


----------



## andargor (Dec 1, 2003)

Ooops! Slight bug that makes the app crash with Adepts. Fixed, 2.0.1 is up.

Andargor


----------



## pogre (Dec 1, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## JamisBuck (Dec 1, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Andargor, you rock!  I've been hoping and praying that someday, someone would step up and do the dirty work for me.

As LightPhoenix put it, I have pretty much fallen off the face of the earth, at least as far as D&D is concerned.  As sad as I am to say it, I haven't so much as opened any of my D&D books for over 2 years.  What with my son (now almost 2) and a daughter on the way (in February), and graduate school, and work, and (of course) the million different programming projects I've embroiled myself in... time is scarce.  *sigh*

Perhaps when my kids are old enough to play I'll go out and (re)invest in the latest rule books and work harder to keep my generators updated.  Until then, I'll need to rely on folks like Andargor...

Keep gaming!


----------



## Henry (Dec 1, 2003)

Jamis,

Glad to hear you are doing well! In the meantime, try not to be a total stranger, and hope that wife and kids are both strong and happy! 

Henry Link




P.S. Andargor - you rock, too.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 1, 2003)

I agree with Henry, and am just glad to know that everything is going okay, if a bit hectic.   

As for not opening books, everyone goes through periods like that for one reason or another.  Nothing to be sad about, especially considering everything you've got going for you right now.  I mean, grad school!  That's a ton of work right there, not to mention a little Jamis Buck.

Congrats on the daughter!  Here's hoping she's born on the 3rd, just because I'm selfish and want more people with my birthday.  

Take care of yourself, and your family!  And definitely stop on by again sometime!


----------



## Ranes (Dec 1, 2003)

Thank you, Andargor (and thank you, Jamis)!

Deepdeephappyhappyjoyjoy.

Mwuhaha-ahem.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks to both Andargor and Mr. Buck.

I found the NPC and Treasure generators very handy for 3.0 and now the NPC generator is useable with 3.5.

Again thanks to both of you for your hard, but very much appreciated, work.

The Auld Grump


----------



## andargor (Dec 2, 2003)

You are welcome!

There's a new version up (2.0.2), fixes more bugs. And I found some others that I will fix this week.

Andargor


----------



## Nylanfs (Dec 2, 2003)

Andargor, you might want to make an announcement on the PCGen list also.


----------



## Greybar (Dec 2, 2003)

Great news for GMs everywhere.  Thanks!

john


----------



## Nylanfs (Dec 2, 2003)

Andargor, Paul King uploaded the last US Census data on names to the PCGen yahoo group. You could snag a copy of that for your name generator


----------



## kingpaul (Dec 2, 2003)

Nylanfs said:
			
		

> Andargor, Paul King uploaded the last US Census data on names to the PCGen yahoo group. You could snag a copy of that for your name generator



Ah yes, that file.  It was rather large...809k by itself, 259k zipped.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 2, 2003)

Great work, andragor!  I can tell that this NPC generator will be seeing a lot of use in my campaign.

Are there any plans to update the random treasure generator to 3.5e, or does that program even require an update?


----------



## andargor (Dec 2, 2003)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Are there any plans to update the random treasure generator to 3.5e, or does that program even require an update?




Until now, I had no plans to update Jamis' other tools. To be frank, I did this because of the needs of our campaign... (since I'm the group geek and rule lawyer)

But I will take a peek at it, and if it is just updating the innards (like it was for the NPC generator), I may do something quick and dirty.

If it was just me, I'd recode the whole thing (and I believe Jamis agrees) to use either PCGen or XML data files, so it would be extensible. But I just don't have enough time for that.

Andargor


----------



## JamisBuck (Dec 2, 2003)

I completely agree with Andargor... in fact, that's what I was ambitiously trying to do before I "fell off the face of the Earth."   The treasure generator is more or less there, although it uses a non-standard file format.  The NPC generator, town generator, and dungeon generator, though, could all benefit from a complete rewrite.

I still have a little tickling ambition in the back of my head to give it a try one of these days...  However, given the current state of my free time, I'm sure someone will beat me to the punch. (I know, I know, there are already some commercial apps out there that use external, user-modifiable data files, but I'm rooting for the open-source "free-as-in-beer" solutions, myself.)

Perhaps a viable option would be to just use PCGen's data files... once they move to XML, that will be a more plausible solution, but (and Andargor and I have talked about this briefly) it would be nicer if new classes/spells/items/skills/etc. could be completely represented in the data, instead of requiring portions of the program itself to be modified.  *sigh*

If I keep at this, I'll talk myself into working on it.  Guess I better stop.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey, I post with four kids!    Of course, I'm done with grad school, so that helps tremendously.

My wishlist, because I really think the generator is a more useful tool than PCGen in many ways, is the ability to "mod" races and classes in the generator.  I suppose if I were some kind of code god I could do that, but alas, I was only ever a mediocre html programmer (if you can even call me that) and now I'm just a know-nothing MBA.


----------



## andargor (Dec 3, 2003)

JamisBuck said:
			
		

> I completely agree with Andargor... in fact, that's what I was ambitiously trying to do before I "fell off the face of the Earth."   The treasure generator is more or less there, although it uses a non-standard file format.  The NPC generator, town generator, and dungeon generator, though, could all benefit from a complete rewrite.




Yeah, I took a look at the Basilisk project (within which is the treasure generator), and I have to admit that I don't feel as comfortable updating it. Mainly because I would have to learn how the thing works, and the data files are proprietary.

I would be willing to parse the PCGen files for you and output the files in your format, since the relevant info is there (and my parse-fu is strong  ). But to ensure it works properly, etc., I would leave that up to you (sorry).



			
				JamisBuck said:
			
		

> Perhaps a viable option would be to just use PCGen's data files... once they move to XML, that will be a more plausible solution, but (and Andargor and I have talked about this briefly) it would be nicer if new classes/spells/items/skills/etc. could be completely represented in the data, instead of requiring portions of the program itself to be modified.  *sigh*




I have to disagree with using the PCGen data files when they are in XML.

With all due (and well deserved) respect to the PCGen people, I have looked into this as well, but have concluded that they would be of limited use. Having worked extensively with PCGen data files, and helping them update to 3.5, I have consistently been frustrated with one fact: PCGen blurs the line between data and code.

Basically, if there is a "tag" change, the Java and LST code has to be modified. That is why there is a new version every two weeks and is hard to follow, and old data files need to be recoded, and why 3.5 is such a pain to redo (yes, redo from scratch). Heck, in 3-6 months, the NPC generator will have to be updated again to reflect LST changes for export purposes.

So in essence, LST is code that people other than Code Monkeys can change. It's a custom scripting language that changes often.

And the XML format they are working on does not change this, since they are just embedding LST "code" into tags.

But I am working with others on a generic way to represent the data sets that is independent of the tool or engine used. The concept is to transform this immuable, never changing data (except for, say, errata) to fit the needs of tools using such things as XSLT, XPath and XQuery. An XML Database, really. (See the "Suite Interoperability" thread here, and the d20-XML group for those discussions, there is even a nice diagram that I made to illustrate this)

This would be what is required to ensure that another recode of the tools is not necessary for a good long time.



			
				JamisBuck said:
			
		

> If I keep at this, I'll talk myself into working on it.  Guess I better stop.




Keep talking! 

Andargor


----------



## JamisBuck (Dec 3, 2003)

andargor said:
			
		

> I would be willing to parse the PCGen files for you and output the files in your format, since the relevant info is there (and my parse-fu is strong  ). But to ensure it works properly, etc., I would leave that up to you (sorry).




It's probably not worth the effort to "update" the existing treasure generator.  The basilisk engine, though monumental (for me, at least), is also very fragile.  For instance, I knew nothing about garbage collection techniques when I wrote it, and wound up reinventing the wheel... except it wasn't a very good wheel.  In general, basilisk is just not very stable, or reliable, and a 3.5e treasure generator should probably be rewritten from scratch.  (Or rather, should not be written using my treasure generator as a foundation.)



			
				andargor said:
			
		

> ...I am working with others on a generic way to represent the data sets that is independent of the tool or engine used. The concept is to transform this immutable, never changing data (except for, say, errata) to fit the needs of tools using such things as XSLT, XPath and XQuery. An XML Database, really. (See the "Suite Interoperability" thread here, and the d20-XML group for those discussions, there is even a nice diagram that I made to illustrate this)




I'll check that out. I'm pretty hesitant about XSLT (I've learned through sad experience that there aren't many systems out there that are slower or more resource intensive--and even XML with XPath can be a real resource hog), but I'm willing to give it a try. Are they open discussions?  I wouldn't mind participating in that, since I spent many (many!) months thinking through how the d20 system could be represented in data.  Never came to any conclusions, but I might be able to contribute to the discussions in some small way.



			
				andargor said:
			
		

> This would be what is required to ensure that another recode of the tools is not necessary for a good long time.




Which is exactly what we need.  When I wrote my generators, I frankly never foresaw another edition of D&D; at least, not so soon after 3rd edition was released.  If my generators had been better planned (ie, using external data sets) there would doubtless already be 3.5e versions of them. *sigh*


----------



## andargor (Dec 3, 2003)

JamisBuck said:
			
		

> I'll check that out. I'm pretty hesitant about XSLT (I've learned through sad experience that there aren't many systems out there that are slower or more resource intensive--and even XML with XPath can be a real resource hog), but I'm willing to give it a try. Are they open discussions?  I wouldn't mind participating in that, since I spent many (many!) months thinking through how the d20 system could be represented in data.  Never came to any conclusions, but I might be able to contribute to the discussions in some small way.




Yes, they are open discussions, and you are very welcome to join. The d20-XML group is at:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/d20-xml/

Note that there hasn't been a lot of activity there until fairly recently, until some people (like me) started stirring the pot. The original members are somewhat miffed that us newcomers dare to question what they have agreed upon for a good long time (which is basically: write what you like, and we'll help you as much as we can, but don't ask us to agree with your schema/structure/model  )

Actually, they are a good bunch of people with a heck of a lot more experience than me in XML. I guess what is needed is a concrete example that works.

For example: I can code XML character output fairly easily in the NPC generator. Combined with the concepts of Suite Interoperability discussed here, and some concepts discussed in d20-XML, a set of transforms (scripts, XSLT, whatever) could be used to allow Twin Rose, DMF or whatever other tools to import them. Hence, the start of a common format, with the demonstration that each tool does not have to compromise on functionality because of the XML format.

That's what I would be working towards, before starting something else from scratch.

Andargor


----------



## smetzger (Dec 3, 2003)

BTW Andagar, I did re-parse your Monster Data and separated out the SQ and SA into a separate table.  I will be releasing an updated program that uses the data shortly.

*:> Scott


----------



## andargor (Dec 4, 2003)

smetzger said:
			
		

> BTW Andagar, I did re-parse your Monster Data and separated out the SQ and SA into a separate table.  I will be releasing an updated program that uses the data shortly.
> 
> *:> Scott




Cool! Glad it could help. I've always wanted to break it down further, and I'll probably do that with the XML stuff I'm doing.

Did you use the November version? I had found bugs while doing the PCGen monsters, and I had re-upped it.

Andargor


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 4, 2003)

Three cheers for andargor, Jamis Buck, and the sweet Eden that is Provo!  

All I need now is a *PocketPC verstion!*


----------



## smetzger (Dec 4, 2003)

andargor said:
			
		

> Cool! Glad it could help. I've always wanted to break it down further, and I'll probably do that with the XML stuff I'm doing.
> 
> Did you use the November version? I had found bugs while doing the PCGen monsters, and I had re-upped it.
> 
> Andargor




No, I used an earlier version.  Not sure which one.  I did compare data with what is in RPM and added stuff.  Also, when I was doing statblocks for the RttToEE conversion to 3.5 and summon monster statblocks I corrected a few things.


----------



## Conaill (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice work, andargor. Are you familiar with birched's NPC generator (WotC board link)? I switched to this one for 3.0 because it provides a bunch more features that are missing in Jamis' version, such as spell lists and equipment. I know birched has been wanting to make a 3.5 version, but he seems to be suffering from the "poor and busy grad student syndrome".

Maybe the three of you could collaborate on the ultimate 3.5 generator?


----------



## andargor (Dec 7, 2003)

New version is up. Sources as well!

Enjoy!

Andargor


----------



## Asmo (Dec 8, 2003)

I´m glad to see that THE generator is back,alive and kicking!!
A short question: as a 3.0 player, is there a d20 3.0 Summon Nature´s Ally Stat block avaible?

Asmo


----------



## smetzger (Dec 9, 2003)

Asmo said:
			
		

> I´m glad to see that THE generator is back,alive and kicking!!
> A short question: as a 3.0 player, is there a d20 3.0 Summon Nature´s Ally Stat block avaible?
> 
> Asmo




Like this... http://yoyodyne.virtualave.net/summon/index.html

*:> Scott


----------



## Asmo (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok, I´m missing something here?
All I can see is d20 stat blocks for summon monster 1-9, but nothing for Summon Nature´s Ally?
I  see that there´s stat blocks for d20 3.5 Summon Nature´s Ally (zipped word document) but nothing for 3.0?

Asmo


----------



## smetzger (Dec 10, 2003)

Asmo said:
			
		

> Ok, I´m missing something here?
> All I can see is d20 stat blocks for summon monster 1-9, but nothing for Summon Nature´s Ally?
> I  see that there´s stat blocks for d20 3.5 Summon Nature´s Ally (zipped word document) but nothing for 3.0?
> 
> Asmo




My bad, I guess I never did those.  You can however download Monster 3.1 and output your own statblocks without too much difficulty.


----------



## Asmo (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanx, I´ll have to give Monster 3.1 a closer look and see what I can do.

Asmo


----------



## Asmo (Dec 10, 2003)

I´ve installed monster 3.1 as a stand alone,and when I try to launch the program using the icon (monster) I get this message:

"qMonster:7200:AQE Error:State=HY000;NativeError=5175;[Extended Systems][Advantage SQL][ASA]Error5175: The index file was created with a different collation sequence than is currently being used. Table name:race"

After that the program launches,but it´s all empty, nothing to work with. I´ve tried to uninstall it and reinstall it, but the problem remains.
How should I proceed? I don´t have a clue what to do or what the problem is.

Asmo


----------



## Chronosome (Dec 16, 2003)

Wow...thanks so much for that conversion!


----------



## smetzger (Dec 16, 2003)

Asmo said:
			
		

> "qMonster:7200:AQE Error:State=HY000;NativeError=5175;[Extended Systems][Advantage SQL][ASA]Error5175: The index file was created with a different collation sequence than is currently being used. Table name:race"




Ok, I know what the problem is.  I'll do some research and get back with you about the best way to fix this.

*:> Scott


----------



## smetzger (Dec 17, 2003)

Asmo, I have some things for you to try.  However, your email is not in your profile.

Please send me an email:
YoYoDyne at webweaver dot zzn dot com


----------



## annadobritt (Dec 22, 2003)

andargor said:
			
		

> New version is up. Sources as well!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Andargor




When you create a 1st level Warrior, are they supposed to have 900 gp worth of possessions?  Because that's the result I get.


----------

